# SeaBreeze, looking for a couple pics



## applecruncher (Jan 11, 2018)

I remember a pic of Loki staring down a moose, and also one of him sitting inside your washer. Can't find in your albums.

Gotta say a couple pics of moose (crossing the road, etc.) would freak me out.  Those antlers.  mg1:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2018)

He never stared down a moose, but this is the picture of him looking at a deer, it was in my Nature album.  The thread has the washer pic. 







https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/2360-My-Cat-in-Washing-Machine?highlight=washing+machine


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 11, 2018)

aaahhhh, a deer.  Antlers, oh my. Yeah, that's the one.  :laugh:    Thanks.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2018)

You're welcome Applecruncher, thanks for thinking of my little guy.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Jan 15, 2018)

Caption ......"It's a good thing that fence is there ,or you'd be  toast ~~~~"   LOL


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 15, 2018)

We've been cleaning out our files and have some bags of papers waiting to be shredded, Loki's new favorite spot.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 15, 2018)

^^ Love it! What a face.:love_heart:


----------

